# 1st Flask



## Tom499 (May 4, 2012)

I am looking at attempting flasks for the 1st time.

I have found this supplier in the UK http://www.mcbeansorchids.co.uk/acatalog/Paph_flasks.html

I cannot find any info on those crosses, other than I they will be Maudiae type.

I plan on using a shallow tray (food container) with LECA, and some form of dome lid with a heat pad underneath.

I'll be on hand to spray water (rain water) them daily until their roots get growing. 

I plan to keep them near a window, but not in direct sunlight. 

Will I need to apply any form of fertiliser?

I plan to soak the LECA in superthrive and Akerne MSU beforehand.


----------



## valenzino (May 4, 2012)

If you are interested,I will have flask for sell very soon(after 15 may).In reality are arrived today,but I will go out for a show on monday.A I am in Italy i can send to UK.Mostly are Paph. hangianum crosses species and tranliemianum.If interested PM me


----------



## Tom499 (May 4, 2012)

Hello valenzino.

I know both of those species are very nice!

However I have not done flasks before, and do not want to kill expensive plants. 

But maybe in the future after I have success I would be interested.

Tom


----------



## valenzino (May 4, 2012)

Ok Tom,no problem.In reality will be not very expensive.I sell the hangianum hybrids 20 plants x flask between 50 and 60€ and also for more flasks is discounted...species more expensive particularly P.adductum flasks.If interested in future let me know,I will send you new flask list.Have a nice growing!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

See this USFWS?! A-holes!


----------



## eggshells (May 4, 2012)

S&$it im interested in adductum flask. But location!


----------



## valenzino (May 4, 2012)

eggshells said:


> S&$it im interested in adductum flask. But location!


 Unfortunately I cannot ship to Canada,and also adductum flasks very limited.


----------



## eggshells (May 4, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Unfortunately I cannot ship to Canada,and also adductum flasks very limited.



Yes I have been looking for it all over as you probably know by now since I pm'd you last time. Oh well maybe some day!


----------

